# RIP Shasta



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

13Jun2006-08Oct2013
Today when I got home from work, I found that Shasta had taken a turn for the worse. I'm going to miss you, little girl.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Dang...sorry to hear it.
Take care.
Ken


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

we have two that are too far along from the same fate. Not looking forward to it at all. Sorry for your loss


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry Kent....I lost another lab this year, he was almost 14 years old. It's tough on an animal lover. :-(


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dogs are our link to paradise. They don't know evil or jealousy or discontent. To sit with a dog on a hillside on a glorious fall afternoon is to be back in Eden.

_old Irish saying_


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

That's rough....sounds like it was sooner than it should have been. My condolences.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry man. Its never a good day when we see something like this on the forum


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Ah, dang it! I'm so sorry. I was really hoping she'd pull through. I lost my best pal on New Year's Day and I'm still not over it. Dogs just don't last long enough. 

Happy hunting grounds, Shasta.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

My condolences... It's amazing how big of a piece of our hearts those little muts take... I lost my pup almost a year ago and I still feel that emptiness. RIP Shasta...


----------

